
Microsoft Accelerates HoloLens V3 Development, Sidesteps V2 - yread
https://www.thurrott.com/hardware/90780/microsoft-accelerates-hololens-v3-development-sidesteps-v2
======
iwintermute
Or is it just - V2 is not good enough for consumer product - let's go to V3?

